# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Sắp lấy vợ nhờ tư vấn một số chuyện...

## traimienque

E chào toàn thể các bác, tình hình là e sắp lấy vợ khoảng đầu tháng 8 âm lịch nên e muốn tham khảo ý kiến của các bác, bác nào biết thì chém hộ e tý nhe. E đang có nhu câu thuê mấy chiếc xe vừa 4 chỗ và 29 chỗ để phục vụ cho việc đưa đón dâu mà. E đã lên mạng tham khảo 1 số trang web *cho thue xe* nhưng mà e thấy giá cả hơi mác và e cũng hơi băn khoăn vì nhà e ở hà nam còn vợ e ở tận bắc ninh, đưa đón cưới hỏi ở nhà xong rồi tổ chức ở trên hà nội nữa nên e hơi khó. bác nào có kinh nghiệm hay quen biết thì chỉ giúp hộ e phát nhe. Tình hình nữa là bọn e dự định đi *du lich phu quoc* hoặc có thể đi *du lich hong kong* (nếu đc nhiều tiền mưng hehe) nhưng mà những nơi đó bọn e chưa đi bao giờ, các bác cho e ít kinh nghiệm nhé. E xin cảm ơn các bác, và mời các bác tới dự hạnh phúc ccungf vợ chồng e hihi.

----------


## dulichkinhdo123

Chúc mừng bác nhé, lấy vợ là ngon rồi hehe, cho thuê xe thì bác xem thử ở bài viết này nè Nhờ tư vấn v, còn du lich trăng mật thì e nghĩ đợi đến mùa đông rồi lên sapa mà ngắm tuyết ôm nhau cho sướng

----------


## traimienque

sao ko ai giups nhi, hoi bun

----------


## dulichkinhdo123

upppppppppppp

----------


## vstquanghiep

Tiếc là em chưa có kinh nghiệm cưới vợ nên không thể giúp bác được, vào chúc mừng bác thôi

----------


## traimienque

cảm ơn mọi người nhé

----------


## ngoctran215

rất tiếc là mình chưa có chồng nên cũng chưa đc đi trăng mật bao giờ, ko tư vấn đc, chúc 2 bạn hp nhé!

----------


## kohan

Chúc 2 bạn hạnh phúc nhá!

----------


## traimienque

được mọi người quan tâm e thích quá hehe. tình lấy vợ rùi bây giờ lại cong mông đi cầy cuốc nuôi vợ hic hic khổ thân e quá

----------


## traimienque

nhưng mà đc cái có vợ đêm năm ngủ thích thích hơn lúc 1 mình

----------


## trcnam

Lấy vợ rồi, sướng thế bác!
Em thì chưa lấy vợ nên chưa truyền kinh nghiệm được. Mấy vụ thuê xe đó bác liên hệ trực tiếp công ty người ta là ok ngay ấy mà.

----------


## annanguyen

thuê xe tốn tiền là chắc rồi, but để tiết kiệm thì ktra lại mối quan hệ xem có người quên nào cho thuê xe hay ko, nếu vân ko có thì đành thuê , tốt nhất là thuê xe ở quê của mình cho rẻ , đi lại cũng dễ

----------


## mvietnamvn

thuê xe cũng rẻ mà . Đám cưới phải đầu tư chứ hehe

----------


## o0o_trang

chúc bác hạnh phúc  :Gossip:

----------

